# found my PERFECT horse!!



## SuperStarsSugar

Aww, she's looks sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## Clementine

She's really lovely! What breed is she?


----------



## smrobs

Wow, she certainly is beautiful. It sounds like you and her are a really good fit. Are you gonna make an offer on her?


----------



## reining girl

She sounds great and is really pretty. Are you going to buy her?


----------



## horseluver50

> Aww, she's looks sweet! Congratulations!


Thanks! 


> She's really lovely! What breed is she?


Thanks, she is a registered qh mare. golden red dun 



> Wow, she certainly is beautiful. It sounds like you and her are a really good fit. Are you gonna make an offer on her?


 I think we are making an offer.. but first we have to sort of boarding and stuff.




> She sounds great and is really pretty. Are you going to buy her?


Thanks! I sure hope we are gonna buy her! I still have to talk it over tommorow with my family, as she is quite pricey


----------



## reining girl

ya she is quite pricey, but if she has competed in reining, then she is worth it. she sounds great.


----------



## horseluver50

> ya she is quite pricey, but if she has competed in reining, then she is worth it. she sounds great.


She definetly is worth it and more!  Its just a bit out of our budget.. but we might make an offer on her


----------



## horseluver50

I was wondering.. we were thinking of making an offer of $4500..
I think thats too low.. but my dad said b/c we are going into winter, she isnt worth as much.
Would $5000 be more reasonable?
Also, she doesnt come with any tack or gear.. we will have to pay extra if we want it.
What do you think she's worth?


----------



## kevinshorses

Horses like that do not devalue over the winter. She also looks like a sorrel to me. But maybe it's just the pictures.


----------



## reining girl

Well $5000 is already $1500 less so they might not even say yes to that. Try asking them what is the lowest they will take for her.


----------



## masatisan

Where I'm from people don't pay that kind of money for a horse that age. Maybe if she was 5 or six, but not thirteen. Also she looks really downhill in the riding pic.


----------



## horseluver50

> Horses like that do not devalue over the winter. She also looks like a sorrel to me. But maybe it's just the pictures.


Oh I didnt know that. She is wonderful! No, she is definetly a golden red dun, we went to look at her, she has a dorsal stripe, ear markings, and flaxen, gold in her mane and tail 



> Well $5000 is already $1500 less so they might not even say yes to that. Try asking them what is the lowest they will take for her.


Yeah, i thought $4500 was quite a bit too low to ask for her.. i even though $5000 was too low.. but its my dad paying the money.
So, maybe we should offer $5000, and if they say no, we could ask the lowest they would take for her?



> Where I'm from people don't pay that kind of money for a horse that age. Maybe if she was 5 or six, but not thirteen. Also she looks really downhill in the riding pic.


8-14 i think is quite an ideal age. She is not downhill whatsoever, excellent conformation 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## horseluver50

Any other opinions? Would $5000 be a reasonable offer to you? Why or why not?
thanks!


----------



## kevinshorses

Seems about right for what she is.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I think thats more than reasonable.


----------



## smrobs

I agree with Kevin. A horse that is well trained and responsive to all cues, with the addition of age and experience would be 5000 well spent IMHO. Plus the fact that she is registered will almost always mean a bigger price tag than a grade horse. But that opens up more show opportunities if you develop an interest in showing. I think if it was me, I would offer no less than 5000, more if you and your family can swing it. Horses like that are worth every penny, no matter how much you pay.


----------



## horseluver50

> Seems about right for what she is.





> I think thats more than reasonable.


Great, I will talk with my dad 



> I agree with Kevin. A horse that is well trained and responsive to all cues, with the addition of age and experience would be 5000 well spent IMHO. Plus the fact that she is registered will almost always mean a bigger price tag than a grade horse. But that opens up more show opportunities if you develop an interest in showing. I think if it was me, I would offer no less than 5000, more if you and your family can swing it. Horses like that are worth every penny, no matter how much you pay.


She definetly is an amazing horse  We might be able to pay a little bit more like $5500.. also I can help with the cost.. but we will offer $5000 to start with and see what they say 
EEEK im soo excited! I sure hope it all works out for us


----------



## reining girl

I would say $5000 is really good. And if she says no then offer $5500. She sounds really nice.


----------



## Got2Gallop

Very pretty girl...........good luck........I'm partial to red duns :wink:


----------



## horseluver50

> I would say $5000 is really good. And if she says no then offer $5500. She sounds really nice.


Perfect thanks!  We are going to phone and talk with her vet tommorow.. and then make an offer on her sometime this week!  yayyy!



> Very pretty girl...........good luck........I'm partial to red duns :wink:


Thanks!  I love red duns too, this horse is quite rare because of the golden in her mane and tail.
Also, she looks super comfy to ride bareback, as her back looks comfy, and not jagged, her withers are nice, and she is suuupper smooth! 
I am sooooooooooooooooooo excited!!


----------



## kchfuller

So if she in really trained in reining $6500 is really low for a trained reiner that shows. I think that it would be a slap in the face to offer then $5000 to be honest with you. If she is as wonderful as you say (which i hope she is) then offering $6000 would probably be better.  

At 13 she still has MANY good years ahead of her if you take good care of her (quality feed, keep up on her shoes every 6 weeks, keep up on her worming and vacs- you get the point)

Oh maybe the owner will let you put $5000 down and make payments for the rest?

Anywho keep us posted


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

She is awesome! Great choice! 

Try $5000 with them, and if the owners refuse that little, ask for the minimum price they will take for her. Even if you do pay a bit extra, now that you have found your perfect horse, DON'T let money stand in your way. :wink:

Keep us posted on all that happens. We are holding thumbs for you! :grin:


----------



## horseluver50

I got some bad news... i just found out her price is FIRM. 
I dont know what we should do now...
We might be able to make payments though.. maybe


----------



## kumquat27

well i hope you can get her. have you gotten on vet check on her yet? if not that may be a good idea


----------



## PechosGoldenChance

Awww darn it! I really hope you can make payments on her. I'm sooo empathetic cuz I put myself in other peoples' shoes and I'm putting myself in yours and I can just feel like **** near EXACTLY what you are feeling!  Keep us up to date and let us know what happens. Best of luck to you dear!!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance

Oh, quick question, why would they say $6500 OBO? If they wanted to keep the price "firm" than they shouldn't have included the OBO ya know? I would bring that up to them cuz than thats just false advertising, not that anyone could do anything about it but ya know, just saying lol.


----------



## horseluver50

We havent got a vet check yet.. but we phoned her vet.. she is very trustworthy, and no major issues to worry about 

Also, sorry, it didnt say obo on the add, i must've added that in by mistake 
They also want $1200 extra for the saddle. It is very nice, dark brown with silver, the one in the piccy.. think its worth it?

Thanks, and I will keep u up to date :O)


----------



## tinkerbell09

ooo she is soooo cute


----------



## smrobs

I don't think that the saddle would be worth an additional 1200 unless you are planning to start a SERIOUS show career. You would be able to find a nice using saddle or even a used good quality show saddle for much less than that. Them being firm on the price isn't that big of a suprise to me. Just keep talking to your parents and see if there is any way that you could manage it. You might talk to the seller about paying what you can now and making payments on the rest.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Oh I hope they accept the payment route. She's a pretty girl and you are obviously sooooo excited about her that I can 'feel' it through the internet. LOL

One thing though...after reading some threads lately about 'deals gone bad' _please please please_ make sure you have a contract with the owners that clearly lays everything out so everyone knows what they are agreeing to. I'd so hate for you to have anything go south if this deal goes through.

Good luck!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

I will hold my thumbs that they accept the payment. You haven't come this far for nothing! :wink:

I don't think you must get the saddle as well. You can always just use your saddle for now, and see how everything goes.

The best of luck and keep us posted. :smile:


----------



## blush

horseluver50 said:


> We havent got a vet check yet.. but we phoned her vet.. she is very trustworthy, and no major issues to worry about


I really like her, but *please* get a vet check before you buy her/if you buy her. It's great to know that the vet is trustworthy and such, but a vet check is a crutcial step in buying a horse. Don't make the mistake of taking somebody's word for her condition, you could end up with a cripple of a horse and can't do anything about it.


----------



## deineria

I hope you're able to work something out on her!
Horse prices are so down right now, I do not see how any breeder or owner selling could be too firm. I bought my SE Arab stallion at 1/4 of his value and on payments because horses just aren't moving like they were. I bought my Desperado V grand daughter at $2,500 under asking, and I bought my SE filly for nearly 1/2 her original asking price because of the market.
It might be that they know how much you want her and know they will end up getting their asking price from you more than they are firm on the price in general.
I do not think that offer $4,500 for any horse on the market for $6,500 is at all a low ball offer. It seems to be the standard on horses and livestock at the moment!
Good luck, and at least, I hope they accept your payment plan offer.


----------



## kchfuller

deineria said:


> I hope you're able to work something out on her!
> Horse prices are so down right now, I do not see how any breeder or owner selling could be too firm. I bought my SE Arab stallion at 1/4 of his value and on payments because horses just aren't moving like they were. I bought my Desperado V grand daughter at $2,500 under asking, and I bought my SE filly for nearly 1/2 her original asking price because of the market.
> It might be that they know how much you want her and know they will end up getting their asking price from you more than they are firm on the price in general.
> I do not think that offer $4,500 for any horse on the market for $6,500 is at all a low ball offer. It seems to be the standard on horses and livestock at the moment!
> Good luck, and at least, I hope they accept your payment plan offer.


for a trained and shown reiner $6500 is cheap ... so if this horse is what she is said to be then they have lowered the price a lot


----------



## deineria

I just know that right now, few breeders have their true rock bottom price on their horses upfront. I bought our stallion for a bit less than what they are asking for this mare and there are almost no SE Arabs with his bloodlines in the US right now and his sire was just exported overseas, making him worth even more, and the same went for my Desperado V mare. Of course, I am talking bloodlines and value and this is training and value, but in the Arab world, bloodlines are worth a lot more than training; however, I understand in the QH world, training it probably trumps bloodlines or equals them. . . 
At any rate, hopefully they accept a payment plan.


----------



## horseluver50

Thanks everyone and I sure hope it all works out  I am quite sure it will x]
We might be able to work out some sort of payment.. we will see how it goes x)


----------



## riccil0ve

I really hope it works out for you! She seems like a steal! Reminds me of my mare, she was priced at $7500, competed and placed top three in Paint Breed Shows for years. Since I was the one riding her and getting her back into selling condition, the owner dropped the price to $5500. It took me a year to pay her off, but she was very well worth it, even if she is 17. =]

And just for the record. NEVER ask a seller what the lowest they'll take is, because they will always tell you something higher than the lowest they'll take. It's much better to haggle. When I sold my car, I posted it at $900 OBO, and I would have taken $500 for it. Most seller's jack up the price and then lower it as time goes on or they get a better offer than they were hoping for.


----------



## horseluver50

Thank you <333
She definetly is worth it, I hope we can get the money 
Also, that was my mistake about if they were negotiable.. i asked them over email.. but thats better than offering $5000 and them hating us! i gues.. lol

Thanks so much! I sure hope it works out! x)


----------



## Becca93

Keep trying on getting her! She looks lovely and I can tell that you reaally want her. Try payment plans and keep haggling. You never know you might be able to get a few hundred off her.


----------



## mom2pride

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

She's gorgeous! I hope it works out for you.

A note on the price- I know it's firm, but for future purchases, be careful with offering too low. Our horses price was firm. We had one buyer that was perfect for him, she came out and tried him several times and loved him. Then they offered a price $1,500 below the asking price, and it was like a slap in the face. It was not about the money, we were already losing a significant amount on him. It's rude to offer a low price on an animal with a firm price, especially if you are not upfront about it. We ended up not selling the horsee purely because my trainer/my family was insulted. We kept him several more months and sold him to a woman who was upfront with her budget and did not lead us on (although we barely got more than the first woman offered) It's not always about the money, it's about being polite. If you don't have the budget for the horse, don't go see it.


----------



## horseluver50

thanks guys 

1dog3cats17rodents --- Thanks, they were originally asking $10,000.. a few months ago.. we told them that that far out of our budget. Then, they told us they would give her to us for $6500 as we sounded like a great home for her. We told them that was still out of our budget, but they insisted on us coming to see her, as the owner was sure we were a perfect match.
Very true, and she is perfect for me.
Im glad i asked about if they were negotiable, or else they might get mad.
But, they do know that its a bit out of our budget.
I may be able to pay some of it to my parents as well.

We might get the saddle as well.. but its $1200 extra, bringing us to $7700
We asked some people, and they said its worth it, if it fits the horse and rider, because its really hard to find a good fitting saddle.


----------



## horseluver50

My dad is going to phone them either tonight, or tommorow.
I am quite sure we are buying her, and we are going to ask if they cn trailer her down next week 
I will keep you posted! x)


----------



## kchfuller

Yay! make sure to post lots of pics


----------



## horseluver50

xDD Of course I will! If i get her, there will be trillions of pictures! <333 hehe


----------



## kumquat27

Im sooo happy for you! i sooooo hope u get and yes lots of pics would be great! I cant wait to hear if ya get her!


----------



## thunderhooves

Good Luck! I am looking for that perfect horse,too! except my budget is way lower than yours, but I can do some training. *sigh*
Hope it all works out!


----------



## horseluver50

Thanks guys! 
I am 95% sure we are getting her.. we just need a vet check to clear the other 5%...
yayyyY! xD


----------



## azarni

Wooo~ congrats!


----------



## horseluver50

xDDD i sure hope it all goes well, which im sure it does 
We have a great place to board.. with indoor arena, and lights in it, so we can ride at night, and its walking distance from my house 
I would need to buy her a headstall/reins.. we might buy the saddle off them.. might not.. 
I am ubber excited! hehe <333
We are gonna be perfect for each other, i can feel it  When i was riding her, and grooming her, i knew she was the one.... she is such a good girl!

Also, the owners agreed to make payments! xD
We are going to enter some shows next year, reining, western pleasure, halter and costume x)
We are going to own everyone ! lol

Sorry for blabbing so much, im just soo excited! x))


----------



## eventerdrew

congrats. I am so glad you found your perfect horse!


----------



## mom2pride

Congrats!


----------



## kchfuller

the search is over! yay!


----------



## horseluver50

*squeals* yeaaayya!
If all goes well, we should have her by next week x) <333


----------



## Attitude05

CONGRATULATIONS.


how exciting!!!

good luck with your new horse


----------



## horseluver50

xD Thank you! <333


----------



## Attitude05

so what do you wanna do with her??


----------



## smrobs

WooHoo!! That's great. XX Here's fingers crossed for a ppe pass with flying colors.


----------



## horseluver50

> so what do you wanna do with her??


I am going to do western pleasure and reining with her  I will be taking lessons with experienced people to help me out.. also, in the spring/summer, we will be doing lots of trails, and down to the beach with my friends x)
Also, ALOT of bareback haha. She is gonna be amazing to ride bareback, as her back is soo nice, and she is soo smooth and comfy to ride xD



> WooHoo!! That's great. XX Here's fingers crossed for a ppe pass with flying colors. :grin:


Yeah! I hope it all goes well.. im getting my mom to phone the vet today to make an appointment for hopefully this weekend, and we are going to see her one more time this weekend, and talk to the owners about payment/delivery and stuff x)
Thanks!


----------



## my2geldings

Congrats on your new horse  let us know how the vet check goes


----------



## equus717

Congrats on your new horse.


----------



## horseluver50

Thanks guys! <333
Shes not quite mine yet, but i sure hope the vet check goes smoothly x)
I will keep you updated.
Also, I thought I'd let you know.. I will be making a new account when I get her.. b/c i want to start fresh with my posts, and page with my horse, instead of the name horseluver50.. lol i made that up on the spot xP
I will let you know though when i get the new account x)


----------



## smrobs

If you just want to change your username but still keep all your other info (and easily be able to track your older posts), you can contact a mod or Mike and they should be able to change your username for you.


----------



## horseluver50

oh i didnt know that  lol.. i prob will keep this account then! Thanks


----------



## Kashmere

Congrats


----------



## mom2pride

Crossing my fingers that the vet check goes well!


----------



## horseluver50

Thank you! <3


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Let us know the minute she passes! :grin:

And by the way, you must change your status from "is looking for that perfect horse" to something else. :wink:


----------



## Hali

Congrats on the potential new horse! She's super cute!


----------



## horseluver50

Thank YOU! 
PS: status changed 
PPS: We arent getting the vet check until 1.5 weeks, so if she passes, we wont get her til 2 weeks.


----------



## HalterHorsePaints

if i owned that horse i would say 5500 and thats with tack but im nice like that and selling a horse these days are hard.


----------



## horseluver50

their price is firm.. and she is def. worth ALOT more.. she is worth $10000, so they have already lowered her price from there, which is a big discount


----------



## iridehorses

The horse is worth what someone is willing to pay. Saying the horse is worth 10K doesn't make it so. I don't know anyone in that price range who would take a $3,500 loss

All that being said, If you are comfortable with the horse and the price, then he is the right horse at the right price for you. I truly hope it works out for you!


----------



## horseluver50

> The horse is worth what someone is willing to pay. Saying the horse is worth 10K doesn't make it so. I don't know anyone in that price range who would take a $3,500 loss
> 
> All that being said, If you are comfortable with the horse and the price, then he is the right horse at the right price for you. I truly hope it works out for you!


She is actually worth 10k. She is insured for it, and she has been assessed by professionals at that price.
They are taking a 3500 loss because their daughter is at college, and they want to find a good home for her.
She used to be up for 10k, but they lowered it to us.
Anyways, I def. think she is worth it, and she is! 
Thanks


----------



## iridehorses

I'm happy for you! I hope it works out.


----------



## horseluver50

Thank you! So do i ;D


----------



## kchfuller

Hope all goes well and can't wait to see pics of you riding her!


----------



## DarkEquine

Congrats! I'm soooo excited for you!


----------



## Jillyann

I havent been on in SO long!! This is super exciting to come back to! I hope it all goes well!


----------



## horseluver50

Thank you guys.. vet check happening next tuesday. I can`t wait to find out if we are getting her! 
I will post millions of pictures of me riding her, lunging her, her face, her body, confo pics, cute pics, halter pics etc etc.
hehe you guys wont know what hit you!


----------



## Honeysuga

Bring it on! hehe


----------



## anrz

EEEK! I think I'm more excited than you! haha yes you absolutely MUST post millions of pictures, even if it takes you ten posts lol. I hope the vet check goes well! She sounds amazing! I've been following this thread very discreetly


----------



## horseluver50

there is no way you`re more excited than me! hehe i saw her and rode her and shes flippin amazing! Best horse EVER!
The vet check better go well.. i dont think i can take the wait any longer!! I will die without a horse! Im already on my last string! xP
hehe dont worry about the pics, there will be plenty enough to enjoy for the next 5 yrs hahahaha
And VIDEOS! xD


----------



## smrobs

Your excitement is contagious. It is spreading like wildfire to all of us. I am anxiously checking this post every time I get on the forum hoping for an update.  LOL.


----------



## horseluver50

hehe im so glad you are excited too! 
There wont be much of an update until tuesday though.. 
But, I will still talk.. hahaha
What colors do you think would suit her best?


----------



## Jillyann

I think red or teal would look best on her! Or like a deep purple


----------



## my2geldings

So how did the vet check go?


----------



## Jillyann

The vet check isnt until Tuesday of next week!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

This waiting is painful for me and I have no stake in this horse. I can not imagine how stressful it is for you.


----------



## kchfuller

Colors:

hot pink or royal blue


----------



## my2geldings

Jillyann said:


> The vet check isnt until Tuesday of next week!


Oooh gotcha! thanks for clarifying.


----------



## smrobs

I think on a red dun horse, the cooler colors like greens, blues, and purples are best. It is sometimes hard to match a reddish horse with a warm color like orange or red and not clash. Blue looks good on any horse but I agree with Jillyann, a purple would look great on her.


----------



## horseluver50

Thanks everyone! 
I was thinking maybe light blue or pink. my fav color is blue, and i hate pink.. but i think it would look adorable on her hehe.
I think that green might look nice as well 

Something like this blue:








or










Pink:








or










Mint Green:








or









I really think pink would look nice on her, and its girly.. but i dont know if i could stand seeing it all the time! hehe
Since blue is my favorite color, and i already have a blue lunge line, tack bag, and brushes.. i think i might go with that 

I really like lighter shiny blues, and cobalt blue for halters 
I might have to check out our tack stores, to see which colors they have lots of 
Thanks!


----------



## horseluver50

Oh also, I can't get purple, b/c my bff already has that color for her horse :/
But, i do agree it would look great on her


----------



## kchfuller

royal blue


----------



## Painted Hotrod

That blue halter is pretty!
I'd like to find a halter that color.

That color blue would look great on her.

Just a thought, but what about lime/electric green?


----------



## iridehorses

Aren't you guys putting the halter before the horse? :wink:

(I just had to say that..... )


----------



## horseluver50

Thanks guys, I think I am going to go with blue, maybe baby/light blue.. its my fav. color, and it would look great on her 
And, if I cant always find the right shade of blue in certain stuff.. i can get a diff color blue, as long as its blue 



> Aren't you guys putting the halter before the horse? :wink:
> 
> (I just had to say that..... :grin


No way! lol
We are choosing colors for the horse, so we can have something to talk about while we are waiting, and so I can decide what tack colors to buy her.
B/c the day after the vet check, if she passes.. im buying a halter + lead!! loll
I might just use my old ones, they arent the right color.. but i will be getting other blue stuff... hehehe

Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I just read this whole thread. I must say your excitment is contagious!!!!I hope the vet check goes well and I must agree that blue would look good on her. I'll be checking back here to get some up-dates!!!!! =)


----------



## DarkEquine

Yes, all this excitement is making me uber jealous!!!


----------



## horseluver50

Thanks so much  I sure have alot of fans now! hehehe
Only 3 more days!!!!!! excited!!


----------



## kumquat27

I cant wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Jillyann

This thread is going to be the death of me!!


----------



## taylor12

WOW! i have a horse that is about the SAME thing as yours ecept mine is chesnut.(yours is sorrel)


----------



## horseluver50

haha thanks guys!



> WOW! i have a horse that is about the SAME thing as yours ecept mine is chesnut.(yours is sorrel)


Cool! Except she is not sorrel... she is red dun :/

Thanks everyone!  Not much longer!


----------



## my2geldings

If something does come up during the vet check, what medical conditions or injuries would you be willing to deal with?


----------



## horseluver50

> If something does come up during the vet check, what medical conditions or injuries would you be willing to deal with?


I am not quite sure. Overall, it is my parents decision, as they are paying for her... if something does come up, they will talk with the vet and some other experienced people to see if it is okay.
I sure hope nothing is wrong though


----------



## smrobs

We all hope nothing is wrong as well but that is a good idea to give you something to talk to your parents about, what they would be willing to accept as far as ppe issues.


----------



## horseluver50

> We all hope nothing is wrong as well but that is a good idea to give you something to talk to your parents about, what they would be willing to accept as far as ppe issues.


Yes, that would be a good idea. But, my parents dont really know anything about horses.. they will be taking advice from the vet as to what we should do if there is a problem. There are billions of possible issues, and we cant be sure to discuss them all, but we wouldn't get her if she was lame, foundered, etc.

Thanks


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

wooooooooooooootttttttttttttt. only 2 more days!!!!!!! im excited for ya. i have been folowinig but not posting. but i like your "soon to be new horse"


----------



## horseluver50

> wooooooooooooootttttttttttttt. only 2 more days!!!!!!! im excited for ya. i have been folowinig but not posting. but i like your "soon to be new horse"


Yeahhh! I'm sooo excited!!  hehe thanks a bundle, i kinda like her too  hahah
i absolutely LOVE her, i will kill myself is something goes wrong! :O


----------



## anrz

AAAHHHHH! I'm so excited! Tomorrow is TUESDAY!!!!!!!! She's gorgeous and I hope that everything goes well . Don't forget to get mountains of pictures and videos and to tell us everything that happens, down to the last, most insignificant detail, even if it's just her blinking an eye .


----------



## IheartPheobe

eeek!! excited!!! GOOD LUCK!!! 
i think blue or lime green might look nice on her


----------



## horseluver50

> AAAHHHHH! I'm so excited! Tomorrow is TUESDAY!!!!!!!! She's gorgeous and I hope that everything goes well :grin:. Don't forget to get mountains of pictures and videos and to tell us everything that happens, down to the last, most insignificant detail, even if it's just her blinking an eye .


I KNOW!! so excited!  Thanks a bundle, she is even prettier in real life 
Everything has been going great in life so far, so I hope it keeps being great and it all goes well  Dont worry, i will post tons!! Maybe not right the second i get her, as i will be with her for quite a while, but when im not with her, i will be posting pictures/videos/info for you guys! 



> eeek!! excited!!! GOOD LUCK!!!
> i think blue or lime green might look nice on her


 TOMMOROOW!! soo close! I have decided upon blue, but i am not too worried about colors right when i get her, i will start getting things matching when i go to shows etc. i dont have enough money to buy a blue halter, as i already have like 10 other halters! hahaha

Thanksssss!!!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Omigod today is *checks calendar* TUESDAY!!!!! I'm so excited for you...you must let us know how it goes...in great detail. lol Hope all goes well today!


----------



## horseluver50

> Omigod today is *checks calendar* TUESDAY!!!!! I'm so excited for you...you must let us know how it goes...in great detail. lol Hope all goes well today!


I KNOW!  SOO EXCITED! Thanks! <3


----------



## kumquat27

Today is the day!!!! I cant wait to hear


----------



## reining girl

so did she pass!!!!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

Tell us already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did she pass???????????? (im excited not screaming at you!!!!)


----------



## orin

have been following this post and am eager to know did she pass?


i hope she did!!!


----------



## anrz

So how did it go? I've been checking back like twice an hour to see if there's an update!


----------



## westonsma

So I'm surprised that in all 13 pages that this topic has been going on, no one bothered to ask about her pedigree...

How's she bred? That alone could possibly make or break her in big time competition.


----------



## Jillyann

SOOO... How did it go?!?!!?!?!?


----------



## reining girl

hehehe im dieing to know!!!


----------



## smrobs

Oh, come on!! We are all dying here. Please just tell us how it went.


----------



## reining girl

lol smrobs. were do you find those smileys?


----------



## reining girl

lol im bugging out!


----------



## smrobs

I have smiley central downloaded on my computer.


----------



## kchfuller

ah i want to know how it went!


----------



## kumquat27

Same how did it go!!


----------



## horseluver50

Arrgh.. the vet cancelled on us last minute, because of snow. wow. 

But, its all good.. cause we got a new vet for tommorow 
Sorry guys, i will update tommorow though!


----------



## kumquat27

That stinks but atleast hes ramaking tomarrow! I cant wait to hear how it goes


----------



## horseluver50

Actually we got a new vet, as this guy wont do it till spring :/
hehe


----------



## smrobs

Wow, what a bummer after all the anxiety. At least you will only have to wait one more day........hopefully.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

whats her pedigree? like her reg. name?


----------



## coffeemama

iridehorses said:


> Aren't you guys putting the halter before the horse? :wink:
> 
> (I just had to say that..... )


LOL! ROFL! :lol:THAT was funny.


----------



## JoJo1950

Beautiful, those eyes are very impressive, looks really intelligent. I just bought a horse at auction. However, I cruised all the horse selling sites and rode maybe ten other horses that were being offered for sale in the area. For the life of me I could not figure out what the selling strategy is for horses. The prices were all over the board and I spent six months looking. In northwest Indian the prices do drop during winter and pick up in the spring when people get active again and 4H programs are starting in earnest. If you can get her for $4,000 I will absolutely be jealous. Good Luck. I have been told that a horse eats about a bale of hay a day in winter. Good hay cost about $3 to $4 a bale around here. So, in Northwest Indiana it would cost about $90 to $120 a month to feed. Just a thought.


----------



## kchfuller

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh its killing me to wait!


----------



## reining girl

o jeesh! im gonna fall apart lol.


----------



## horseluver50

It sucks that it couldn't happen today.. and I would know already.. but thats good that we got it for tommorow! 
But.. I have to ride for the vet, b/c she wants to see how the horse moves.. i have such a sore throat, i dont really want to ride.. and its really snowy out there, but maybe just a walk/jog. no canter haha.

I am excited, but nervous now.. b/c i wasnt planning on riding, and havent ridden in like 1.5 months!


----------



## horseluver50

> Beautiful, those eyes are very impressive, looks really intelligent. I just bought a horse at auction. However, I cruised all the horse selling sites and rode maybe ten other horses that were being offered for sale in the area. For the life of me I could not figure out what the selling strategy is for horses. The prices were all over the board and I spent six months looking. In northwest Indian the prices do drop during winter and pick up in the spring when people get active again and 4H programs are starting in earnest. If you can get her for $4,000 I will absolutely be jealous. Good Luck. I have been told that a horse eats about a bale of hay a day in winter. Good hay cost about $3 to $4 a bale around here. So, in Northwest Indiana it would cost about $90 to $120 a month to feed. Just a thought.


Thank You  Her price if firm, but you def. will be jealous anyways as she is amazing! 
We would be boarding at a stable as well, so we dont need to find hay.. 
Thanks!


----------



## Jillyann

horseluver50 said:


> Thank You  Her price if firm, but you def. will be jealous anyways as she is amazing!
> We would be boarding at a stable as well, so we dont need to find hay..
> Thanks!



..But you'll still have to pay for it! lol The cost of the horse is nothing compared to the cost of monthly fees. Farrier, vet, dentist, tack, blankets, grooming supplies, ect.:lol:


----------



## horseluver50

> ..But you'll still have to pay for it! lol The cost of the horse is nothing compared to the cost of monthly fees. Farrier, vet, dentist, tack, blankets, grooming supplies, ect.:lol:


Of course! lol i dont think the costt of this horse is nothing compared to the fees though haha


----------



## eventerwannabe

Are you still buying the saddle with her?

I am SOOOO excited! When is the vet coming out? You have to tell us if she passed as soon as you can!!! =]


----------



## paintsrule

Is she going to be your first horse? Sorry if I missed something.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

So did the vet come today?


----------



## rottenweiler

jeez I just read through all 15 pages of this thread because i wanted to know if you got the horse or not and there's still no answer! AGGG! Just curious because I went and looked at a horse for myself today


----------



## horseluver50

SOO.... the vet check went great and we are getting her!!!!! DD Hopefully this weekend, but we need to find somewhere to keep her first.


> Are you still buying the saddle with her?


I am not sure.. the vet recommended it, b/c it fits her well, but its up to my parents.. i might get it for xmas 



> Is she going to be your first horse? Sorry if I missed something.


My first kinda.. b/c we had a horse for a little while before, but not for long because she was green and we were just little.
So, I would still say this mare is my first horse, b/c with our old horse we didnt do much 



> jeez I just read through all 15 pages of this thread because i wanted to know if you got the horse or not and there's still no answer! AGGG! Just curious because I went and looked at a horse for myself today


hehehe. well we are getting her!!!


----------



## eventerwannabe

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

YAY! I am sooo happy for you. You need to post a bunch of pictures, I want to see more of her. =]
You should get a youtube account and make videos of you guys together! I would subscribe! =]


----------



## gypsygirl

yay ! thats so exciting ! congrats =D


----------



## horseluver50

> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *YAY! I am sooo happy for you. You need to post a bunch of pictures, I want to see more of her. =]
> You should get a youtube account and make videos of you guys together! I would subscribe! =]


HEHHEE )
Thanks so much! Dont worry, once I get her there will be lots of pictures!! 
I have a youtube account, but i think i will make a new one for my horse stuff :] I will post lots of videos as well!  hehehe
EXCITED!!
Just need to find a place to board first :/


----------



## horseluver50

> yay ! thats so exciting ! congrats =D


Yeah! Thanks so much! <333


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.......... more pics when you get her is a must


----------



## horseluver50

yayyy hehehe of course i will dont worry!
I also bought a bridle and its amazing! It has silver on it, lightish reddish brown + i got leather split reins to go with it.. its amazing!


----------



## reining girl

woohoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats, she is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## horseluver50

> woohoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats, she is a gorgeous girl!


Thank you soo much!  Just wait till I get pictures up.. those pictures dont do her justice at all.. i swear she is the most beautiful horse i have ever seen, and im not kidding  she is wonderful!!


----------



## TwisterRush

*YAYYYY!!!!!

*Haha, i have been watching this thread FOR SO LONG, i have read front and back of it ! 
Thats Wonderful news ! 
Definitally ton's of photos ! and A youtube account


----------



## smrobs

YAY!!!!!! Congratulations! I am sure you cannot wait to get her home . I am so glad that you found her and the vet check worked out.


----------



## horseluver50

> *YAYYYY!!!!!
> 
> *Haha, i have been watching this thread FOR SO LONG, i have read front and back of it !
> Thats Wonderful news !
> Definitally ton's of photos ! and A youtube account :grin:


xD hehehe thanks so much! I cannot wait to get her! She is amazing.. i know I have said that alot.. but its unbelievable how amazing she is! 
Of course!! I will take tons of photos and videos.. plus there will be lots of pretty snowy, christmas pictures, i should put a santa hat for pictures hehehe that'd be so cute!
I cant get over how nice the bridle is i bought too! I just sit and stare at it so much cause it just shines, and I know its gonna look beautiful on her! cant wait to get her!!!



> YAY!!!!!! Congratulations! I am sure you cannot wait to get her home :grin:. I am so glad that you found her and the vet check worked out.


Thank You!! :] Very true! I cant wait to get her!!! YAYYYY! I am so glad that my dad convinced me to look at her again!! She is absolutely perfect for me.. and the vet said she is perfect size for me, and perfect temperment for me. She is super gentle and sweet, and not that spooky.. the worst she would do is move to the side a bit when she gets scared of something.


----------



## kchfuller

Woo Hoo! About time!

I am excited for you!


----------



## Hali

Yay!!! Congrats! How exciting!


----------



## mom2pride

YAYYYYYYY! I am SO excited for you!! Congrats on being a horseowner once more!!! Whoot! 

Pics are a definite MUST!!


----------



## Polaris

Congratulations! I have been following this thread for a while and had my fingers crossed for you that she would pass the pre-purchase exam.

I can remember the excitement of my first horse....there isn't anything quite like it.

Enjoy....and post plenty of pictures.


----------



## horseluver50

yayy! Thanks so much!
I am UBER excited to bring her home! 
Pictures fer sure!


----------



## smrobs

Speaking of which, I forgot. When do you get to bring her home? Soon I hope.


----------



## horseluver50

> Speaking of which, I forgot. When do you get to bring her home? Soon I hope. :grin:


This weekend, if we can sort out boarding by then


----------



## smrobs

XX Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## kumquat27

yay! i cant wait to see pics


----------



## DarkEquine

Looks like you've got a few fans, horseluver50!! lol
Can't wait till she's yours!!!


----------



## horseluver50

> Looks like you've got a few fans, horseluver50!! lol
> Can't wait till she's yours!!!


Hahaha i know! 
I cant wait either!! D


----------



## Jillyann

yayyyyy!!!!


----------



## horseluver50

we found a place to board, my lesson place, so I am pretty sure we are getting my horse this weekend! YAY! :}


----------



## anrz

Yay! That's great! I'm sure you're even MORE excited than before


----------



## horseluver50

Soo very excited!!!! hehee
Can't wait to get her, and show her off  She is one gorgeous girl


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! That's so amazing, wonderful, awesome, etc that you can get her!!!!!!!


----------



## horseluver50

AHHH I know, its so awesome!!! Just over 1 yr ago, my parents were dead set against getting a horse.. and look now, I am getting one!!!
I am so lucky I have such great parents that want to pursue my dreams, they dont even really like horses, and they are doing soo much for me 
I am soooo happy! 

... except, that the place we are boarding, wont let us ride bareback :/ I hope we get a top pasture, so I can still ride bareback anyways


----------



## smrobs

And not only are you getting a horse, you are getting one that you absolutely love even though she was just a touch out of your price range. I think parents deserve a huge hug for that one .


----------



## horseluver50

> And not only are you getting a horse, you are getting one that you absolutely love even though she was just a touch out of your price range. I think parents deserve a huge hug for that one :grin:.


 They are gonna get an ENORMOUS hug! hahah


----------



## Jillyann

That stinks that they wont let you ride bareback on your own horse!! What is there reasoning for that?


----------



## horseluver50

> That stinks that they wont let you ride bareback on your own horse!! What is there reasoning for that?


I know, it makes me soo mad! They say because of liability, and even if its my horse, the same rules apply :/


----------



## Jillyann

awhh thats a bummer!


----------



## Hunter65

Congrats horseluver - beautiful horse. Where abouts are you boarding - what area of BC. I have my horse in South Surrey. Is that you in the original picts?


----------



## horseluver50

> awhh thats a bummer!


yaa.. 



> Congrats horseluver - beautiful horse. Where abouts are you boarding - what area of BC. I have my horse in South Surrey. Is that you in the original picts?


Thank You! We live in the kelowna area  No, that is the owner..


----------



## Hunter65

horseluver50 said:


> yaa..
> 
> 
> Thank You! We live in the kelowna area  No, that is the owner..


Oh OK she looked familiar. Congrats again anyways. Lovely horse.


----------



## HorseGurl27

Nice looking horse!


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

lol i read all 19 pages of this! i know the feeling of getting your first horse. its like nothing else. CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacieandtheboys

horseluver50 said:


> yaa..
> 
> 
> Thank You! We live in the kelowna area  No, that is the owner..


Old owner because you are the owner now!


----------



## horseluver50

Thanks guys! I <333 her!  She is coming on Sunday!!



> Old owner because you are the owner now!


not quite, we havve to make payments until she is completely ours


----------



## coffeemama

We are all sitting on pins and needles waiting for your post on sunday after you get her! take lots of pics...we have all been following this closely and can't stand it...can't wait and so excited for you!


----------



## horseluver50

hehe, I know, so am I!! 
Thank you <3333 There will be loads of pictures!


----------



## Kashmere

Gorgeous!! 
what a beauty!


----------



## Hunter65

Only one more sleep :0)

This is just like Christmas


----------



## horseluver50

> Gorgeous!! :grin:
> what a beauty!


Thanks! She def. is a beauty-ful girl 



> Only one more sleep :0)
> 
> This is just like Christmas


hehe I know! So excitedddd yayy! I finally get a horseee!
When I get her, I will post and all new thread with pictures, info, updates etc.


----------



## trakhnerwelshie

You guys are so lucky. The type of riding I do, a horse that nice is 100 grand.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

What type of riding do u do???


----------



## kchfuller

^what do you do?


----------



## horseluver50

> You guys are so lucky. The type of riding I do, a horse that nice is 100 grand.


Thank you  Do you compete in jumping?


----------



## anrz

This is so exciting! Not to sound stalker-ish, but what time tomorrow is she coming at?


----------



## horseluver50

> This is so exciting! Not to sound stalker-ish, but what time tomorrow is she coming at?


hehe she is coming around 2:00


----------



## mom2pride

So is she home yet??? Or is it tomorrow? Congrats once again!


----------



## horseluver50

> So is she home yet??? Or is it tomorrow? Congrats once again!


Tommorow is the day  Thank You!! <33


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Ugh I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!Hope it all goes well...and dont forget to take massive amounts of pictures!!!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

one more hour till she is home!!!!


----------



## horseluver50

> Ugh I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!Hope it all goes well...and dont forget to take massive amounts of pictures!!!


Thanks! Dont worry, I will take tons of pictures of her in the field 



> one more hour till she is home!!!!


Actually, for me it is 3 hours


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

two more hours now!


----------



## horseluver50

one hour now


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

oh i though it was by nova scotia


----------



## kumquat27

so howd it go ? any pics yet?


----------



## horseluver50

I got her!!! She is amazing!!! SOO beautiful and friendly!
I will make a new thread for her


----------



## Polaris

Congrats on bringing your baby home! Good luck with her and have fun.


----------



## kumquat27

I cant wait to see teh thread!! post bunches of pictures pwese


----------



## anrz

So I'm kind of perfectly hopeless at finding things... what section of the forum is it going to be in?


----------



## Honeysuga

!!! Cannot wait to see the pics! When are you going to post??


----------



## coffeemama

Congratulations we are all so excited! Post photo's please....let us know where your new thread will be so we can see her. Yay!


----------



## horseluver50

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/lena-my-new-horse-43175/page2/#post496252

I just posted pictures xD


----------

